
Meebo Just May Be This Year's Twitter - jmorin007
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2008/03/meebo_just_mayb.html?campaign_id=rss_blog_techbeat
======
aston
I thought Twitter was this year's Meebo...

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/meebo.com+twitter.com/?metr...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/meebo.com+twitter.com/?metric=uv)

